# Lakeshore Rv Muskegon, Mi



## HodagRVer (Oct 12, 2009)

Well we picked up our new Outback 210 RS on Saturday. The experience was not what I had hoped. Our salesperson (Marci) never showed or even called. I should have known when she promised to send pictures and did not answer my emails with questions. We were late for our appointment (8:00 AM) because we forgot about the time change so the staff there shoved us to the back of the line and we had to sit around for 6 hours with my wife, son, Granddaughter (7 years old) and 2 pug dogs. Finally at 2:30 they started the walk through after we threatened to leave. We warned them we were complete rookies and need to know everything. We feel they rushed us through, did not tell us what we really needed to know and were waiting for us to ask questions we did not know to ask. They show us how to hook up the equalizer hitch, but not how to unhook it. We camped without unhooking the camper from the truck. Our reading lights on the slide didn't work, when I called their service this morning they asked if I had plugged it in? Nobody showed us any plug in or told us about it. The unit is wonderful. It even has an electric awing which was a surprise. Would I buy again from Lakeshore? Nope! Next time we will go with a dealer and a salesperson who will treat us with respect and caring. Great product, lousy service from Lakeshore RV in Muskegon, MI. It stinks to be 560 miles from home and be at the mercy of a staff who want your money but don't really give a crap about you as a customer. We did get to tour a Montana fifth wheel, maybe someday... But we will buy it somewhere else.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is very sad indeed. I drove from Oregon to Lakeshore this summer and based on how they treated me and my family I would most certainly do it again.

Have you tried to contact Marci as to why she wasn't available during your purchase? If you were 3hrs late, perhaps she had a personal reason for leaving. I am not trying to defend her or the others at Lakeshore...they should understand situations come up and then do their best to help you out.

Did you have a PDI document with you to go over?


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

I too was not too impressed with Lakeshore. I was shopping around for a new unit and left them 3 emails and 1 phone call before anyone called me back with a price. On my phone call I left a message and asked if they were in the business of selling trailers or not and that finally got a response. I went to Holman's after that. I thought if this is the way they are before the sale, I did not want to be around for after.
Jamie at Holman's returned every nit picky call I had promptly and went out of her way to make sure everything was as I requested for pickup. I drove from California to Ohio so you want to make sure everything is taken care of.
I've heard a lot of good about Lakeshore also. Many with good experiences but my first impression stuck with me. When you are dealing from far away, you need phone calls returned.
Congrats on the new camper!


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm on camper #3 (from multiple dealerships) and have yet to experience the really good walk-thru and/or demo of how things work! All of our "here's how to work your new camper" dialogues have been marginal at best. This was especially frustrating when we were rookies.

In retrospect, we learned far more by doing, reading and posting forum questions. The only thing we did concentrate on at time of pick up was the actual hitch set up since we had different ones with each new trailer, and some basic questions about power (propane/electric switching over, etc.). If we didn't get those right it could have safety ramifications. the rest was just figured out by some basic trial and error.

Don't worry too much! If you saved $$ by traveling to this place to pick up your new OB, then it was worth it in the long run! There's little you can't find out by just exploring your new toy at your convenience (and of course asking all the experts here!







)

Good luck and happy, happy camping!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

X2 to OC's comments. We were treated great at Lakeshore. The service folks were very helpful and our transaction went well. We would consider buying there again. We drove up from Texas.

-CC


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

We bought from Lakeshore and dealt with Marci. I would rate that part of our purchase to be less then excellent, tolerable comes to mind as a descriptive.

The other folks we dealt with, Service Manager and mechanic who prepared our unit for shipping, however were excellent. We kind of assumed Marci was over whelmed with work and trying to do to much for for many and it showed in her work.

Would we buy from Lakeshore again? That would depend on price and availability. We reached out to Holman's and felt they were way more responsive and the price was almost identical (I think Holman's was $50 more but threw in a starter kit). The decision maker was Lakeshore had a unit on order that was exactly what we wanted and could meet a ship date almost a month earlier than Holman's.

I would say even if some unforeseen circumstance or a personal issue came up , which can certainly happen, a GOOD salesperson would have reached out by phone or made arrangements for a co worker or manage to fill in.

I hope this experience does not dampen your camping in general and you have many happy years of Excellent Camping in your new TT.


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Sorry about the experience. Ours was the opposite. We had to wait for them b/c the trailer was on its way from Indiana (just built), but there was something wrong with the couch so they had to get it exchanged, yada, yada, yada. Anyway, we spent a few hours going through it and then spent the night on the lot (they have an area just for buyers to camp out) and had a list in the morning with some additional fixes and questions. We did not get rushed, etc.

Was it just a happy, pleasant experience? Not really. It was still like buying a car (pressure to upgrade, etc.), but they did answer all of our questions and concerns. However, I am quite a stickler for details so I had gathered quite a bit of info from this site and a few other places on what to look for and ask about. That may have been some of the difference.

Too bad about Marci not being there. We went through John. We did not see him much, but Jim the PDI-guy was very good.

It is like going to a restaurant and having a great meal and then you recommend it and the next person had an awful experience.

I am glad you like the trailer and I hope you got a good price.

Just become friends with your local dealer so that if you have a problem they may be more willing to help out.

Good luck and have fun camping!

azthroop


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Sorry about the bad experience but personally I think you should cut them a little slack. By your own admission you were late. Not sure how the time change is responsible for that because here in OH we did that Oct 31st and its not done till Sat nite anyway. But when we bought ours at General we were told that these inspections were on a tight schedule. There's alot to talk about in a short amount of time. To make room for you would mean someone who was on time would have to wait. You had the first appointment of the day. So should everyone else have waited for you? Trust me there is no way you can learn it all in two hours. It is an ongoing process that never ends. You found a good site here and you will learn much if you hang around. Had you found us ahead of time we could have advised more about the PDI process and what to expect. I understand why you brought all the dogs and extra people because its a big event and a long trip, but they add to the stress level during such an involved process and if you lived closer I would say they should have been left at home. Sounds like there was alot of miscommunication and unsure expectations. Its very overwhelming when you are new and perhapd the dealers need to keep reminding themselves of that. Sometimes they assume you know more than you do and dont explain things well enough. Dont let it ruin the excitement for you. You have alot of great times ahead of you.


----------



## HodagRVer (Oct 12, 2009)

rsm7 said:


> Sorry about the bad experience but personally I think you should cut them a little slack. By your own admission you were late. Not sure how the time change is responsible for that because here in OH we did that Oct 31st and its not done till Sat nite anyway. But when we bought ours at General we were told that these inspections were on a tight schedule. There's alot to talk about in a short amount of time. To make room for you would mean someone who was on time would have to wait. You had the first appointment of the day. So should everyone else have waited for you? Trust me there is no way you can learn it all in two hours. It is an ongoing process that never ends. You found a good site here and you will learn much if you hang around. Had you found us ahead of time we could have advised more about the PDI process and what to expect. I understand why you brought all the dogs and extra people because its a big event and a long trip, but they add to the stress level during such an involved process and if you lived closer I would say they should have been left at home. Sounds like there was alot of miscommunication and unsure expectations. Its very overwhelming when you are new and perhapd the dealers need to keep reminding themselves of that. Sometimes they assume you know more than you do and dont explain things well enough. Dont let it ruin the excitement for you. You have alot of great times ahead of you.


----------



## HodagRVer (Oct 12, 2009)

I do accept responsibility for being late and not realizing we had traveled into a different Time Zone (had nothing to do with the time change). We were not 3 hours late we were less than an hour late. Never received a phone call or any communication from our salesperson. I think everything we experienced could have been worked out with a little communication from our salesperson. She just did not show, call or care, the salesperson taking care of us had his own priorities and we were not one of them. We did get a great price, but I would have sacrificed a few bucks for a better experience.

Big E


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If I remember correctly, Lakeshore doesn't even open until 9am. How did you have an 8am appointment?

I think about it like this, if I'm 1-1.5hrs late to my dentist appt, I'm not going to think he will honor my earlier appointment and move me right to the front of the line, ahead of others that had an appointment and were on time. I would simply move to the back of the line and he would put me in when possible.

Was the place busy? Did it seem like they could squeeze you in? The PDI takes a long time and if there were others ahead of you (at their scheduled time) then I don't see how you can be too upset, as they need to get the others proceeded as well.

Did you take them up on their free camping inside the lot? We did we I'm glad we did, as we found a few other minor things for them to fix.


----------



## HodagRVer (Oct 12, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> If I remember correctly, Lakeshore doesn't even open until 9am. How did you have an 8am appointment?
> 
> I think about it like this, if I'm 1-1.5hrs late to my dentist appt, I'm not going to think he will honor my earlier appointment and move me right to the front of the line, ahead of others that had an appointment and were on time. I would simply move to the back of the line and he would put me in when possible.
> 
> ...


This was not a dentist appointment but a major purchase we had traveled 600 miles to make! I am upset and do expect the dealer to at least try and accommodate me. I did not take them up on their "free" camping on the little spot in the middle of their lot because they were not open Sunday anyway. There would have been nobody there to help us, kinda of like Saturday but this time instead of being ignored, no one would actually be there.....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I am sorry to hear about your experience Hodag. A lot of people have had great experiences with Lakeshore, and it's inevitable that some will have not such great memories. Just like anyplace else. At Outbackers we welcome all opinions on such matters, as they all can help the next guy.

It does remind me of a lesson my store manager taught me during my one, brief, stint in the retail world. It's something that has always stuck with me, and I have applied it to my own dealings ever since...

_When buying something, the retailer has three things to offer: Price, Quality and Service. As a consumer, you can pick any two. Anybody that says they can give you all three is either a liar, or will not be in business for long._

The main thing now though, is that you have your shiny new Outback and have years of great camping memories ahead of you!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

HodagRVer said:


> I do accept responsibility for being late and not realizing we had traveled into a different Time Zone (had nothing to do with the time change). We were not 3 hours late we were less than an hour late. Never received a phone call or any communication from our salesperson. I think everything we experienced could have been worked out with a little communication from our salesperson. She just did not show, call or care, the salesperson taking care of us had his own priorities and we were not one of them. We did get a great price, but I would have sacrificed a few bucks for a better experience.
> 
> Big E


OK gotcha on the time change.

I agree no contact from the sales person does make you feel unapreciated. In a big box, discount store type, atmosphere this is a little more common. My sales person was with a customer at my delivery and the whole thing was handled by service. She never stopped by and didnt call after delivery either. I'm sure she wouldve said hello if she wasnt with a customer but thats no excuse for not calling a few days later to check up and say thanks. Keep in mind the salesperson is paid on percentage of profit in big items like cars, boats, rv's etc so with a volume discounter there isn't alot of profit to get a percentage of. 15% of nothing is nothing. When pricing gets too low the sales person is paid a minimun flat commission of around $100. The only way they can make any money is to get another customer. I know this because I spent several years in the auto business. Anybody buying a big ticket item and using price as leverage puts alot of pressure on the retailer and any extra services or freebies just arent possible. Its very frustrating and one of the reasons I got out. Its the Walmart influence. That and the internet changed the game for good. People want service but wont pay for it. We had a saying that the bigger the discount the customer got the bigger the headache they were going to be.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm sorry you had such a bad experience and agree with you that it was a huge purchase and far away...you went out of your way to buy from them and they should return the favor. It's not the same as being an hour late for a dentist appt...maybe she wasn't feeling well with all the stuff flying around these days, maybe it was her day off. Whatever the reason, don't let it bring you down. You have a beautiful new Outback! Now go camping!!


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

I bought from cheryl at lakeshore. Drove 1800 miles round trip for the unit. Everything was very good, cheryl was there for us and the walkthrough was great.

Shame you had a bad experience. Hope you at least saved some money?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

We bought from Lakeshore, but had ours delivered. Duane, the driver/ delivery man, did my PDI in a rest area on a major highway. We wern't new to camping, so my PDI was directed more toward any damage, and location of systems. We saved pretty near 7K, so I wasn't too upset when Duane didnt know where the manual control was for the slide- or even knew there were three holding tanks (which I already knew, because of this site). In PDX_Doug's terms, I got Quality and Price- service was lacking (like 85% of any service industry). But for a 7K savings? I'd do it again in a heartbeat. In my profession, I have to hear "both sides of the story"- and the truth lies somewhere in between. I've learned that no two people can experience the same event and come away with the same recollection. Everyone has an "off" day, I'll be willing to bet there are more than one or two people who dont exactly "like" me and my profession- and would probably paint a pretty bleak picture of my interaction with them. But, they brought it upon themselves.

Marci is a member of this forum, It'd be interesting to hear what her perception was.


----------



## dynamicOutback (Jan 29, 2009)

HodagRVer said:


> Well we picked up our new Outback 210 RS on Saturday. The experience was not what I had hoped. Our salesperson (Marci) never showed or even called. I should have known when she promised to send pictures and did not answer my emails with questions. We were late for our appointment (8:00 AM) because we forgot about the time change so the staff there shoved us to the back of the line and we had to sit around for 6 hours with my wife, son, Granddaughter (7 years old) and 2 pug dogs. Finally at 2:30 they started the walk through after we threatened to leave. We warned them we were complete rookies and need to know everything. We feel they rushed us through, did not tell us what we really needed to know and were waiting for us to ask questions we did not know to ask. They show us how to hook up the equalizer hitch, but not how to unhook it. We camped without unhooking the camper from the truck. Our reading lights on the slide didn't work, when I called their service this morning they asked if I had plugged it in? Nobody showed us any plug in or told us about it. The unit is wonderful. It even has an electric awing which was a surprise. Would I buy again from Lakeshore? Nope! Next time we will go with a dealer and a salesperson who will treat us with respect and caring. Great product, lousy service from Lakeshore RV in Muskegon, MI. It stinks to be 560 miles from home and be at the mercy of a staff who want your money but don't really give a crap about you as a customer. We did get to tour a Montana fifth wheel, maybe someday... But we will buy it somewhere else.


I purchased an Outback from Marci @ Lakeshore back in January. I also saved 8g's from my local dealer! Did you travel to purchase a unit without pics......and you were late? I know we all want it all, but that is not reality and with all due respect...if you are purchasing a unit like that.....you need to do your homework before you buy, how can you not know there is a "hook up" when you made your decision to purchase?? My experience was superior and I am a "Marci Neel" fan..I am sure something came up that she did not show....that's what co-workers are for...relax! Either way you will be happy and I hope your camping experiences are one's to remember!!! 
Happy Camping! Brian Maloney


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear that you were unhappy with your experience, we had the opportunity to go to Lakeshore this past weekend on a factfinding/possible purchase trip and we were very pleased. We travled from Chicago to the Lansing area and then back to the west hitting dealers along the way and there certainly is a difference between dealers, but, then again everytime I buy a car its much the same.
Anyway we did find the staff very helpful and there was certainly no pressure, we did put down a deposit and are anticipating delivery soon.
And best of all, they did have the lowest price so a little extra money saved = more fuel money for the upcoming camping trips!!
Thanks to all who post here, the information you provide sure helps!! TC


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

twincam said:


> Sorry to hear that you were unhappy with your experience, we had the opportunity to go to Lakeshore this past weekend on a factfinding/possible purchase trip and we were very pleased. We travled from Chicago to the Lansing area and then back to the west hitting dealers along the way and there certainly is a difference between dealers, but, then again everytime I buy a car its much the same.
> Anyway we did find the staff very helpful and there was certainly no pressure, we did put down a deposit and are anticipating delivery soon.
> And best of all, they did have the lowest price so a little extra money saved = more fuel money for the upcoming camping trips!!
> Thanks to all who post here, the information you provide sure helps!! TC


Congrats! What did you buy?


----------



## kylemontana (Jan 11, 2010)

I just found this this thread and I have neighbor who is purchasing from this dealer so I will ask him when he gets back how the trip went. I have owned an Outback for nearly three years now and im trading in the next few months. I have heard a lot of great things about this dealer so now I have the advantage of getting in person from my fishing buddy how the service was. Will post his experience as soon as they return!!! Happy Gloomy Winter to all!!!


----------



## HodagRVer (Oct 12, 2009)

dynamicOutback said:


> Well we picked up our new Outback 210 RS on Saturday. The experience was not what I had hoped. Our salesperson (Marci) never showed or even called. I should have known when she promised to send pictures and did not answer my emails with questions. We were late for our appointment (8:00 AM) because we forgot about the time change so the staff there shoved us to the back of the line and we had to sit around for 6 hours with my wife, son, Granddaughter (7 years old) and 2 pug dogs. Finally at 2:30 they started the walk through after we threatened to leave. We warned them we were complete rookies and need to know everything. We feel they rushed us through, did not tell us what we really needed to know and were waiting for us to ask questions we did not know to ask. They show us how to hook up the equalizer hitch, but not how to unhook it. We camped without unhooking the camper from the truck. Our reading lights on the slide didn't work, when I called their service this morning they asked if I had plugged it in? Nobody showed us any plug in or told us about it. The unit is wonderful. It even has an electric awing which was a surprise. Would I buy again from Lakeshore? Nope! Next time we will go with a dealer and a salesperson who will treat us with respect and caring. Great product, lousy service from Lakeshore RV in Muskegon, MI. It stinks to be 560 miles from home and be at the mercy of a staff who want your money but don't really give a crap about you as a customer. We did get to tour a Montana fifth wheel, maybe someday... But we will buy it somewhere else.


I purchased an Outback from Marci @ Lakeshore back in January. I also saved 8g's from my local dealer! Did you travel to purchase a unit without pics......and you were late? I know we all want it all, but that is not reality and with all due respect...if you are purchasing a unit like that.....you need to do your homework before you buy, how can you not know there is a "hook up" when you made your decision to purchase?? My experience was superior and I am a "Marci Neel" fan..I am sure something came up that she did not show....that's what co-workers are for...relax! Either way you will be happy and I hope your camping experiences are one's to remember!!! 
Happy Camping! Brian Maloney
[/quote]

Brian,

My problem was one of broken promises. Marci told us she would be there and she did not show or call. She knew we were first time RV buyers and did not follow through or follow up. That is poor service and ruined our experience. Sure we snoozed on the time zone change and was a little late. Defending a salesperson who does not keep her word and provides poor service is your choice. I'm glad you had a good experience. I will find a different provider next time and I posted this information to warn others that you don't always get what your promised.

HodagRVer


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

rsm7 said:


> Sorry to hear that you were unhappy with your experience, we had the opportunity to go to Lakeshore this past weekend on a factfinding/possible purchase trip and we were very pleased. We travled from Chicago to the Lansing area and then back to the west hitting dealers along the way and there certainly is a difference between dealers, but, then again everytime I buy a car its much the same.
> Anyway we did find the staff very helpful and there was certainly no pressure, we did put down a deposit and are anticipating delivery soon.
> And best of all, they did have the lowest price so a little extra money saved = more fuel money for the upcoming camping trips!!
> Thanks to all who post here, the information you provide sure helps!! TC


Congrats! What did you buy?
[/quote]

We purchased a 230rs, May I ask which hitch system that you currently use? I asked around a lot and even spoke with the service manager at Lakeshore today and he recommends the equalizer brand hitch. Is this what you use? Thanks!!


----------



## HodagRVer (Oct 12, 2009)

twincam said:


> Sorry to hear that you were unhappy with your experience, we had the opportunity to go to Lakeshore this past weekend on a factfinding/possible purchase trip and we were very pleased. We travled from Chicago to the Lansing area and then back to the west hitting dealers along the way and there certainly is a difference between dealers, but, then again everytime I buy a car its much the same.
> Anyway we did find the staff very helpful and there was certainly no pressure, we did put down a deposit and are anticipating delivery soon.
> And best of all, they did have the lowest price so a little extra money saved = more fuel money for the upcoming camping trips!!
> Thanks to all who post here, the information you provide sure helps!! TC


Congrats! What did you buy?
[/quote]

We purchased a 230rs, May I ask which hitch system that you currently use? I asked around a lot and even spoke with the service manager at Lakeshore today and he recommends the equalizer brand hitch. Is this what you use? Thanks!!

[/quote]

Sure, we got the equalizer hitch and it works awesome on our 210RS being pulled by a 2002 Avalanche. We made our first trip over Christmas driving through horrible snow and sleet storms and blizzards and the trailer pulled fantastic.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

twincam said:


> Congrats! What did you buy?


We purchased a 230rs, May I ask which hitch system that you currently use? I asked around a lot and even spoke with the service manager at Lakeshore today and he recommends the equalizer brand hitch. Is this what you use? Thanks!!

[/quote]

Equalizer and Reese both have excellent reps but I've never used either so I cant say. I use a Blue Ox Sway Pro 1000 and I love it. It is very heavy duty and very adjustable. Sway control is variable and works great. You can turn and back up with ease and do not have to get out and remove any sway control arms. The hitch head has adjustable height (or drop) depending on the height of your vehicle. The angle of the head can also be changed to get your sway bars parralel to the trailer frame. This is the one my dealer was selling so I went home first and researched it first. I decided to give it a try and I'm glad I did. It would be nice if there was someone here familiar with all 3 to give us a comparison. I'd like to know how Blue Ox stacks up against the others.

http://www.blueox.us/


----------



## kylemontana (Jan 11, 2010)

rsm7 said:


> Congrats! What did you buy?


We purchased a 230rs, May I ask which hitch system that you currently use? I asked around a lot and even spoke with the service manager at Lakeshore today and he recommends the equalizer brand hitch. Is this what you use? Thanks!!

[/quote]

Equalizer and Reese both have excellent reps but I've never used either so I cant say. I use a Blue Ox Sway Pro 1000 and I love it. It is very heavy duty and very adjustable. Sway control is variable and works great. You can turn and back up with ease and do not have to get out and remove any sway control arms. The hitch head has adjustable height (or drop) depending on the height of your vehicle. The angle of the head can also be changed to get your sway bars parralel to the trailer frame. This is the one my dealer was selling so I went home first and researched it first. I decided to give it a try and I'm glad I did. It would be nice if there was someone here familiar with all 3 to give us a comparison. I'd like to know how Blue Ox stacks up against the others.

http://www.blueox.us/
[/quote]

Thanks, i checked out the blue ox site, it seems like a good hitch. I think i have decided to just have lakeshore send me the hitch with the trailer, that way they can get it all set up and I can not be worried about messing wit any setup. Plus, their price was the lowest anywhere else, Thanks again for all the assistance.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

littledrummerboy said:


> Congrats! What did you buy?


We purchased a 230rs, May I ask which hitch system that you currently use? I asked around a lot and even spoke with the service manager at Lakeshore today and he recommends the equalizer brand hitch. Is this what you use? Thanks!!

[/quote]

Equalizer and Reese both have excellent reps but I've never used either so I cant say. I use a Blue Ox Sway Pro 1000 and I love it. It is very heavy duty and very adjustable. Sway control is variable and works great. You can turn and back up with ease and do not have to get out and remove any sway control arms. The hitch head has adjustable height (or drop) depending on the height of your vehicle. The angle of the head can also be changed to get your sway bars parralel to the trailer frame. This is the one my dealer was selling so I went home first and researched it first. I decided to give it a try and I'm glad I did. It would be nice if there was someone here familiar with all 3 to give us a comparison. I'd like to know how Blue Ox stacks up against the others.

http://www.blueox.us/
[/quote]

Thanks, i checked out the blue ox site, it seems like a good hitch. I think i have decided to just have lakeshore send me the hitch with the trailer, that way they can get it all set up and I can not be worried about messing wit any setup. Plus, their price was the lowest anywhere else, Thanks again for all the assistance.
[/quote]

I decided to buy the equalizer hitch and lakeshore will put it together but I have read that the equalizer hitch takes a special socket to change the ball, if i ever need to change or tighten the ball does anyone know if this is true and if so, where can i get the socket? thx


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

twincam said:


> I decided to buy the equalizer hitch and lakeshore will put it together but I have read that the equalizer hitch takes a special socket to change the ball, if i ever need to change or tighten the ball does anyone know if this is true and if so, where can i get the socket? thx


they installed my new equalizer hitch and they did a great job. I had adjusted mine before, so I knew what to look for when they were installing it. I hovered over them...watch to make sure things were done right....and they were!!

I would HIGHLY recommend not taking the ball off the equalizer hitch. If you have the need for a smaller ball, just buy a new insert and attach a ball to it.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

twincam said:


> Sorry to hear that you were unhappy with your experience, we had the opportunity to go to Lakeshore this past weekend on a factfinding/possible purchase trip and we were very pleased. We travled from Chicago to the Lansing area and then back to the west hitting dealers along the way and there certainly is a difference between dealers, but, then again everytime I buy a car its much the same.
> Anyway we did find the staff very helpful and there was certainly no pressure, we did put down a deposit and are anticipating delivery soon.
> And best of all, they did have the lowest price so a little extra money saved = more fuel money for the upcoming camping trips!!
> Thanks to all who post here, the information you provide sure helps!! TC


i sent u a pm, feel free to join us at the rally in may.


----------



## kylemontana (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, our trailer arrived today , if anyone is considering making a purchase and having their trailer delivered I can say that we are very pleased. The driver arrived this morning and our trailer is all that we hoped it would be. We were given a walk thru right in our driveway and shown all about the trailer. A big thanks to Duane who delivered our trailer and to all the staff at Lakeshore rv for making the purchase so smooth and making our dream of rving come true.!! We did not have the time to upgrade the batteries before our trailer shipped but I am going to look locally to see if I can find the batteries. Time to go play with the new toy!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

littledrummerboy said:


> Thanks for the replies, our trailer arrived today , if anyone is considering making a purchase and having their trailer delivered I can say that we are very pleased. The driver arrived this morning and our trailer is all that we hoped it would be. We were given a walk thru right in our driveway and shown all about the trailer. A big thanks to Duane who delivered our trailer and to all the staff at Lakeshore rv for making the purchase so smooth and making our dream of rving come true.!! We did not have the time to upgrade the batteries before our trailer shipped but I am going to look locally to see if I can find the batteries. Time to go play with the new toy!!


Thats funny, Duane delivered ours as well. At the time he had a white GMC duramax, and told me he was doing this to make some "mad money" while he was retired....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

littledrummerboy said:


> Thanks for the replies, our trailer arrived today , if anyone is considering making a purchase and having their trailer delivered I can say that we are very pleased. The driver arrived this morning and our trailer is all that we hoped it would be. We were given a walk thru right in our driveway and shown all about the trailer. A big thanks to Duane who delivered our trailer and to all the staff at Lakeshore rv for making the purchase so smooth and making our dream of rving come true.!! We did not have the time to upgrade the batteries before our trailer shipped but I am going to look locally to see if I can find the batteries. Time to go play with the new toy!!


Don't forget we have a 24hr rule on posting pictures of your new Outback....


----------

